#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  How "Big Data" is helpful for the healthcare and businesses?

## சந்தோஷ்

Most of the companies are moving their business with "big data", Government and Private hospitals are maintaining the big data for the patient healthcare reason. How "big data" is helping for them. could you please explain me about that!

----------


## Bhavya

Big data helps to provide advance patient care, improve healthcare operational efficiency and also help to finding a effective cure for diseases.

----------

